# Mbuna "Cave" Question (Pics)



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure if this is enough cave/rockwork for my cichlid set up. I will be doing Rusty's, White top hara's and yellow labs 1m 4f ratio.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

When they are juveniles maybe, but probably not as they get larger. You really should also leave some open space for swimming.

I like to stack my rocks taller on the sides of the tank and leave swimming room more in the middle but I think that will be difficult using those flat rocks.

Do the rocks seem secure without any wobble?


----------



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

They actually are quite stable bit of wobble but I tried topple them to no avail. To be honest I am at a loss on how to do them. I supposed "caves" aren't really the answer then. What is the best way to arrange the rocks? I can break them, am not against silicone, and open to all suggestions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find stones that are more 3-dimensional work better. I guess everyone has their own approach, LOL. I like to make rock piles that are at least 1/3 the height of the tank. Think in terms of a pyramid rather than a cone. The points of the pyramid come close to the glass at front and back. And side to side the points of the rock piles touch and overlap a little.

This leaves triangles of substrate surrounded by glass and/or rocks for the males to each claim as a territory. The females will hover overhead, or dash through the piles of rocks when they need to hide. They also like to lurk under ledges.

There is no need for a back or a ceiling to your caves. Just jumble the pile together and the fish will find appropriate nooks and crannies. They like really tight spaces.


----------



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

I appreciate the advice, do the terra cotta saucers serve a purpose or are they just asthetic? I am going to break the rocks up some more and stack them like that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The terra cotta saucers are for the Synodontis who like a very shallow covered cave. They are submerged in the substrate with a slate tile on top and piles of rocks, so you don't see them.

I also have PVC pipe lengths buried in the rock piles.


----------



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is my second try, I'm pretty much stuck with the rocks I have. I tried to break it up some more leaving space on the ground for territories. Any input on where to move/place the rocks from here would be appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you need to make the rock stacks taller and leave the middle section completely open.


----------



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditched the flat stone if favor of some Delaware River Rock that I got 140 lbs of for 5 bucks.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think it came out much better, should I stack higher/longer or does it look good?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like those rocks much better. Does it look like there is enough spaces in between the rocks for the fish to easily get in & out?

Is that 140lbs of rock in the tank now? What size is the tank, I never did ask?


----------



## adixon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

There are about half of the rocks I got in there. It's a standard 55g. There is definitely room between most of the rocks for fish to fit and spots where only juveniles will fit. But there are also more "alcove's" if you'd call them for fish to feel protected on the sides in but open from the top.


----------



## lespaulsf (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the new river rocks. I'm a fan of round rocks. Where did you get them a rock quarry?


----------

